# Buying a TV help?



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey guys,

I am buying a new TV soon, don't know anything. Budget is around $1000 (which I have $250 gift card from Best Buy/Futureshop) I am looking for something at least 46" + I was looking for a DEL tv but I heard that Plasma is awesome, cheaper and better for fast motion. Which is what I do, I watch a lot of sports and play video games....which one is the best?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Go to your local library and find an issue of Consumer Reports that discusses TV's. The Toronto Public Library even offers online access to the Consumer Reports website, so your local library may do the same - worth checking.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I just bought a new TV. I went with the Samsung Smart TV because the WiFi capability allows it to stay up-to-date with its software. It also has many applications. One we really like is the Cineplex Store. It offers first run movies for rent. They are purchase only until the movie is released in theatres, then rent for $5 for 48 hours viewing. They command a premium of $50 when compared to non-internet TVs.

Plasma is the best for sports but I find these new backlit LED TVs to be excellent as well and they use less power.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Being in the market for a TV as well, I am leaning towards Samsung LED. I haven't researched it terribly much, but I am always impressed with my Samsung products. Phones, Laptops, MP3 Players ... they last long, great quality, fast processing, reasonable price range -- I will likely keep supporting the company.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I haven't looked at TVs lately but the last time we shopped for one comparable to the size you are looking for, the price difference between plasma and LED TVs was small. We got a Smart TV and like it a lot. Once you set up WiFi, you can also play movies from your computer, YouTube etc.


----------



## Maybe Later (Feb 19, 2011)

I can't comment on LEDs but when I did the research for plasma, Panasonic always rose to the top. Just bought a 60" smart plasma (S series) and are very happy. It is our second Panasonic plasma and I have no complaints.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

What you've heard is true. Plasma offers the better image, at the expense of slightly higher power consumption. http://tech2.in.com/features/hdtvs/...-tv-beats-the-pants-off-your-lcdled-tv/872436


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

Plasma TVs do not show well if you will have it near windows, fyi.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Interesting link about plasma. I thought LED was better. I'm quite pleased with mine.

The one exception is the sound. I guess with the limited space available, the speakers suck as compared to my old CRT. So another $100 got me a soundbar with subwoofer. Nice surround sound experience now but have to be really careful in an apt as you have to increase the volume to hear them when they're talking (whispering) and then get the bejesus scared out of you when explosions or theme music occur. I don't know why they do that. I prefered the more even sound of the CRT.

So if you're buyng a new TV, also be prepared to get a sound bar and the right type of cable (not always included) to connect to your TV.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I have been considering a sound bar.

Does it sound as good as a wireless home theater setup?

We rent a townhouse............so sound volume is an issue as well.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Bought a cheap LED tv and had to take it back immediately. Looked into it further and found out that low-end LED tvs are "edge lit" instead of "back lit" meaning there was a distinct non-uniform source of light behind the screen that is quite visible during dark scenes/in dark rooms. Replaced it with a plasma that has no such issues.

From what I understand though, high end back lit LEDs blows everything else out of the water.

If you're looking for a big screen 50"+ for $700-$1000 plasma is the way to go. if you want a 46" smart tv for the same price LED is your best bet.

Plasmas only come with glossy screens, so as someone said above, they can be difficult in well light or windowed rooms. I find that even if I have a lamp on that during a movie if it goes to a dark scene that I can easily see my own reflection sitting on the couch. Not a huge deal. But it can be a bit annoying if you're a picky A/V guy like myself.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Very happy with our LED TV in the basement. Bought it over a year ago:
http://www.lg.com/us/tvs/lg-47LE5400-led-lcd-tv

Not "smart" but enjoy it all the same.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

While we are still a two income couple we have been slowly upgrading our older things. This past year, 4k on new kitchen appliances, 2.5k on a skookum audio system for my truck, 3k for laminate flooring.... 

Next on the radar, the TV. I know someone who just bought a 55 inch Samsung LED Smart TV - I watched Avatar in 3D on it, and I was emotionally affected by the perfection of the picture quality alone - it even managed to nullify the hackneyed James Cameron script. This TV is now on my hit list. One the price dips below 2k, it will be mine.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Refer Consumer Reports March edition page 32B for Canadian model ratings. Note that newer models may have come on the market since this list was compiled. Among the highest rated were the Panasonic Vierra plasmas but they are pricey. Note however that there are some very highly rated LED' s as well. The Samsung plasma 60 inch model PN60E550 @ $1800 is much cheaper than the Panasonic Vierra models but rated just as well. Consumer Reports recommends buying the largest screen TV that you can afford.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Plasmas run too hot for my liking, are power hungry, work best in dark rooms, then you have the dreaded "burn-in" issue. Plasmas may have a slight edge in picture quality, but the newer LED are pretty impressive. Seems consumers agree, LED's are selling much better these days.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

The new Organic LED TVs are apparently game changing - this from CR which tends to be very level headed. Starting at 15,000.00 for a 55 incher they sound like quite the deal! Glad I have gotten beyond my early adopter phase! With age, wisdom.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

LEDs are more versatile; they still work best for computer monitors and in bright rooms. But if you have a dark room and just want a great picture for a better price than a comparable LED, you really can't beat plasma. Burn-in is an issue of the past. You may still get image-retention if you leave a still image on the screen, but it fades away quickly. My plasma is 3 years old, so new ones might not even have that issue at all.


----------

